# Geo KNight DK 20 pressure problems



## tturner45 (Sep 6, 2010)

I have a Geo Knight DK 20 and when I lower the heat platen I don't have any pressure I have the knob adjusted all the way for more pressure but nothing is happening....Help!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Do you have auto pop up??


----------



## tturner45 (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes Sir I do


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

How long have you had the heat press?? it sounds like the springs.. 

if you bought it thru Digital Knight.. you can give them a call 

Geo Knight & Co Inc - Heat Presses Heat Press Machines Heat Press Machinery


----------



## tturner45 (Sep 6, 2010)

About a year and it has the shock absorbers things no springs


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

That's what I meant.. shocks ...springs.. more than likely those went out..

call DK (also I would invest in the Emergency kit) they don't have them listed they use too but it comes with an extra magnet and fuse. The fuse could go at any time...


----------



## tturner45 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Call Aaron Knight at Geo. Knight. He is always happy to help...800-525-6766. Tell I advised you to call.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

they will fix it, best company out there. good luck uncletee.


----------

